# Homemade Heavy Bag



## mcleod13 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanted to post this here and hope I can get some replies and help. I have an old Sea Bag (Large Duffel) from my days in the Navy. I want to make a heavy bag out of it, sand, and old clothes. I can get play sand in 50lb bags for about 5 dollars. 

Is this feasible? How can I do it?


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 14, 2008)

The biggest challenge you're going to run into is where to hang it.

Will your ceilings in your home support the weight of the bag as well as the pressure of your strikes?

Is there a tree in your yard you can hang it from?

The idea for the bag is a good idea, but the worst part is figuring out where to hang it....


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 14, 2008)

Good idea, but be sure to wear gloves or hand wraps.  That fabric is really coarse!  Also make sure you remove the straps and the snap on the little side pocket.


----------



## TKDHermit (Oct 14, 2008)

I've a home-made heavy bag too, but I feel it's too light for me now, and not substantial enough. Filled with cloth and surface is really rough, thanks to that I've developed rough skin on my knuckles and insteps. [bare hand bare foot, no protection]


----------



## HM2PAC (Oct 14, 2008)

McLeod,

I made my own heavy bag from an old sea bag that I got from a surplus store. I couldn't do this to one of my own seabags.

1. Adding sand is not a great idea. My 1st attempt ended up weighing around 300 lbs. The sand is also too hard to hit repeatedly.

2. Use old rags and cloths. Stuff the thing tight. If you run out of rags before it is really full,....wait and get more cloth rather than hang a partially full bag.

3. Cut the pockets and straps off before trying to hit the thing.

Good luck,

HM2PAC


----------



## mcleod13 (Oct 14, 2008)

HM2PAC said:


> McLeod,
> 
> I made my own heavy bag from an old sea bag that I got from a surplus store. I couldn't do this to one of my own seabags.
> 
> ...


 
HM2PAC..hmm sounds like a corpsman.. 

I finished it today. I made a mixture of an old quilt, clothes and sand bags. It ways about 75lbs. The only problem I have with it is that I am stuck between having it low enough for my son to use and high enough to wear I can kick and punch it. I am considering making an extension on it to wear I can punch it too. I like it. I have pictures I can attach or put somewhere.


----------



## TX_BB (Oct 15, 2008)

If you can get an inch of closed cell foam and line your duffle bag it will save your wrists. For even better support back that layer with an inch of open cell foam. Then stuff with cloth. Oh Yeah, don't use the bag closure to hang the bag, sew hanging straps to your bag triple stitch at least.


----------



## HM2PAC (Oct 16, 2008)

McLeod13 wrote:


> HM2PAC..hmm sounds like a corpsman..



Yep, USN 88-96.

Anyone know of a good outer wrap for the seabag? The thing is rough and may take a layer of skin off. My 1st thought was that with constant use it will soften/smooth and that the tops of my feet would toughen up. Now I'm not so sure it will soften.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 16, 2008)

HM2PAC said:


> McLeod13 wrote:
> 
> 
> Yep, USN 88-96.
> ...


 
Try wrapping with duct-tape...just in the vital areas, though.  That's what I use on my regular bag, and it doesn't hurt my knuckes or feet at all.  Not to mention it may help hold everything in place inside the bag.


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin (Oct 16, 2008)

In "days of old"  I made my own bags  from duffels also...I filled them with corn.....you know, like from a farm store to feed horses. Just plain old fashioned whole corn (no cobbs of course).
I stopped doing this years ago for the bags just didn't hold up. Kicking holes in them and replacing them was too much trouble.
I recommend spending a few more bucks and buying a real bag that will hold up. Bags filled with rags or clothes just wasn't enough.
I hope it works for you though. Wish you the best......
Keep On Kicking!
-Kevin


----------



## HM2PAC (Oct 16, 2008)

> I recommend spending a few more bucks and buying a real bag that will hold up.



Someday I'd like to, but until then I have to save my pennies up.


----------



## TX_BB (Oct 16, 2008)

Find an old kids mattress and duct tape it in a roll.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 17, 2008)

TaeKwonDoKevin said:


> I recommend spending a few more bucks and buying a real bag that will hold up. Bags filled with rags or clothes just wasn't enough.



I tend to agree... because the cost of hanging the bag properly may outstrip the cost of the bag itself.


----------



## mcleod13 (Oct 17, 2008)

I spent about 8 bucks and have a decent bag that I can kick and punch. Now, it may cost a little more because I may buy a pully so I can move the bag up and down, but it was only 8 dollars. I wish I could post pictures on here.


----------

